# Back in N scale



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi all
I picked up some track and a Kato F3 today, really nice stuff.
It's been many years since I had an N layout.
Space limitations make it difficult to enjoy my O trains so I thought I'd try a smaller scale.

I'll be adding on soon, so many neat things available for N scale.
Steve


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Welcome.....I just got back into N scale myself and yes it has come along way baby!! I had built a rather extensive at least by my standards many years back when my boys were small and ended up selling it as they became more interested in other hobbies. Everyone is grown up and now have grandkids so built another for us to enjoy. Not into all the DCC and hi-tec stuff but do enjoy making scenery and yes grandpa got a little carried away. Boy is it easy to do that. You will find great people on here to help you along the way as I have so enjoy and keep us posted...........

Airshot


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice looking piece, Silver69! Reminds me of the 50's Lionel Sand Taffy warbonnet F3's in O guage (mine was a 1954 NYC with Magnatraction). Welcome back to the hobby. Get yourself some really good magnifiers- you'll need them in "N" guage!


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for the comments
I pulled out some of my old cars and scratch built buildings etc from my youth.
I think I was 12 when I made them.
A little beat up but that's okay!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm in N-scale also. I started building a layout many years ago, but got stalled on it, and was away for a long time. My wife is thinking of moving her sewing room, so I'm on hold to see if I'll get that room versus the 4x8 layout I recently started building. Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Did that table cloth come from the time you were 12 as well?


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Bone1977 said:


> Did that table cloth come from the time you were 12 as well?


HaHa...
My wife said "hey that was just bought last year"


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I was experimenting with SCARM and came up with this design so I bought some track and gave it a try.
I like the look of long trains running, this may look good with passenger cars.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's a cool-looking track pattern. What are the dimensions? That'd be easy to add some turnouts and passing sidings. But on a table, it'd require access from the middle.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is the plan I made it from.
Even though it didn't close in the diagram it did when I built the track.
I tried to stay simple and not utilize to many different track sizes.







I ordered a couple #6 switches and will work on different designs incorporating them.
This was my fist attempt with SCARM, it's a great tool to use.
Overall it's about 10 x 6


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I like the layout. If you want to step it up a bit more the Via Duct system is a nice addition to a Unitrack layout. I have the expansion kit plus some addition bridges and straight track.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I was thinking about adding a viaduct system, post a picture of yours when you get a chance.
I'd like to see it.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

This was something I put together while I was in the process of moving into my apartment, straight DC with the Via Duct and my double cross. The Kato power pack is there to operate the double cross. I have two power zones running off the MRC 1370. I wired them to the same terminal so I could run both trains at the same speed and so there would be no issues when going over the cross over. the 1370 puts out more than enough power for this. I used the inner loop as a holding pattern while the other train ran along the outer loop. I'd switch them when one was far enough along the outer loop. Again the MRC had no blips. I had 3 engines going in this case. The DC created the power zones btw...


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I like what you did, very creative.
I think I will pick up the Viaduct add on.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

That's a nice and interesting station. Is it scratch built or who made it?


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks
I built the station many years ago from plans that appeared in Model Railroader magazine.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I came up with this idea while playing around with SCARM.
It should just fit on a 4 x 8 sheet.
I'll have the remaining track pieces in about a week and will give it a try.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Interesting. Where the tracks cross on the right side...are those crossovers, or over/under passes? Think you might put some turnouts into the outer loop so it connects with the inner?


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

over-under, some sort of pier will be used.
I'm going to keep the outer loop separate from the inner for now
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I've been experimenting with different track ideas.
What do you all think about this one? I'm using Kato Unitrack.
DC for now
outer track is separate from inner, I'll run two trains this way.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm not a fan of unitrack, I prefer flex. But I do like the layout, especially the inner loop. This does give you a future option to place turnouts to connect to the outer loop if you ever want, especially if you switch to DCC.


----------



## Owl (Oct 3, 2014)

That's a really pleasing looking layout. May have to borrow an idea or two from that one. 

Al


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I made some changes to one of my earlier plans and have come up with this.
I tied the inner loop to the outer with a double crossover.
So far I like it but still want to work in some elevation and a bridge.


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

I might not be right but looks like this track plan has 2 reverse loops. Inner track needs be wired for both reversing loops. 
Dan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dan


You are correct. What at first looks like only part of a there and back
oval becomes a reverse loop with the turnouts in lower left are set
to do so. 


You would need two Reverse loop controllers if you were DCC, but as
a DC layout we're going to have to do some fairly complex switch
circuits for each loop.

Don


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

No reverse loop, just a double crossover to get from the inside to the outside loop.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fraid yer wrong.

A reverse loop happens any time that a train can leave a
track and return to it going in the opposite direction.

You have two reverse loops, the first on the right is obvious, but
the 2nd which at a glance appears to be part of an oval, is made
a reverse loop when those turnouts permit the train to reverse it's
direction.

Take a red and a black pencil. Retrace your layout using red for one
rail and black for the other. At any time the red runs into a black
rail you will have a short circuit. That is what happens in reverse
loops. 

As a DC layout you'll need a series of switches to match
polarity and you'll need to use insulated joiners to isolate
portions of the reverse loops. While the ability to reverse the
direction of trains adds to operational fun, because of the
complexities wiring it for DC you would best redesign your
layout avoiding them. Then too, you can't have continuous
running without the need for you to throw a series of switches
every time the train comes through, else it will come to a
stop and likely short circuit.

Don


----------



## roofintrash (Jan 11, 2015)

No reverse loops that I can see. The turnouts on bottom left and right are just a straight passing track.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep, I are rong.

Had to adjust my specs...I wuz seeing that inner loop so close
to the passing siding that it seemed to be a part of it. 

So no reverse loop wiring problems...but I doubt that two
traIns can pass at that point.

Don


----------



## roofintrash (Jan 11, 2015)

I had to look thru the bottom of my specs too lol


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

I see know. In the track diagram the passing tracks and part of inner loop are close, but not touching. The picture of the track shows that. Sorry about the mistake. If ever you whant to be able to reverse trains be easy on the inner loop.
Thank you Dan


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

two trains pass just fine, never had any contact.
Wow, is there anything I did to your liking on my layout?


----------

